# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  10 Самых лучших работ в мире

## Irina

*10 Самых лучших работ в мире*

*1. Смотритель райского острова.*

 34 Бен Сайтхолл выиграл конкурс из почти 35 тисячь претендентов со всего мира. Он выиграл место надзирателя на острове Гамильтона в Большом Барьерном рифе. Он подписал контракт на 111 000 дол. смотрителя австралийского тропического острова.

Не работа, а действительно рай: отдыхай, плавай, фотографируй и веди блог про все это. Да а это тебе еще и деньги платить будут.



*2. Тестер люкс кроватей*

Студентка Бирмингемского Университета буквально упала на работу своей мечты. Спать на работе, для нее не проблема, ведь сон – это ее работа. Она тестирует роскошные кровати, она на них спит а ей за это платят.

22-х летняя Roisin Madigan зарабатывает 1000 фунтов в месяц за то что она каждый день спит на дизайнерских кроватях.

*3. Тестер водных горок.*


Такой работе может позавидовать любой офисный работник. Томми Линч отьедил в этом году более 27000 миль на своей работе, тестера водных горок. Он проверяет высоту, скорость, количество води, количество и качество поворотов, технику безопасности и т.п. В 2008 году г-н Линч испытал горки и аттракционы в Египте, Турции, Кипре, Португалии, Доминиканской Республике и Мексике.
*

4 Профессиональный тестер проституток.*

Jaime Rascone раньше был простым ДЖ-еем., который иногда встревал в передряги что бы свести концы с концами. Но сейчас у него работа, которая звучит сильно фантастически что бы быть правдой: Контролер качества публичных домов.

Я не совсем понял как он попал на такую работу, но то что он трахает барышень и выносит свои рекомендации: правильно ли она двигала бедрами, достоверными ли были ее стоны и т.п. Правда работа напряженная и он может в год «оттестировать» только 70 дам.


*5. Дегустатор вина и блоггер.*

Харди Уоллесу платят 10 000 дол в месяц за то что он тестирует вина и делится своим опытом и впечатлениями в твиттере и сети фейсбук. Да и контракт на пол года у него подписан.


*6. Дегустатор конфет*

Еще одну лучшую в мире работу получил 12-летний школьник Гари Уиллшер. Он главный дегустатор на заводе сладостей. Работа Гарри заключается в тестировании секретных рецептов. Он получил эту работу после победы в конкурсе Swizzell’s Matlow. Он поразил судей описывая вкус и запах своих любимых сладостей. Может это ии не самая лучшая работа, но действительно самая сладкая.


*7. Тестер презервативов.*

Сем Уайт менеджер по маркетингу компании Durex нанимает австралийцев в воросте старше 18 лет, которые могут выступить в качестве тестеров одного из 200 видов презервативов производимых компанией. Участие не оплачивается. Но тем кто попадет в число 00 «избранных» дадут возможность выбрать на 60 дол продукции компании, о которой они должны предоставить отчет после «тестирования». Один из 200-сот счастливчиков выиграет бонус в размере 1000 дол.

К сожаление хотим вас огорчить – набор тестеров закрыт.


*8. WOW тестер.*

Играете ли вы в WOW? А хорошо ли вы в него играете? Если вы можете за две недели прокачать игрока до 80 уровня и заработать сколько то там (много) золота. Тогда подавайте заявку на работу о которой мечтают более 12 миллионов игроков WOW. Действительно у Bizzard есть несколько рабочих мест для бета тестеров, о которых даже на сайте сказано. Так что подавайте заявку, а вдруг Вам повезет.

*
9. Прикольный директор музея (в возрасте 6 лет)*

6-ти летний мальчик который хотел стать директором национального железнодорожного музея получил работу в качестве веселого директора. Амбициозный мальчик получил работу после его предложения заменить предыдущего директора музя. Сем Пейтмон написал письмо что быего взяли на работу, в котором он написал: «мне всего 6 лет, но я думаю, что я смогу выполнять эту работу». Персонал был так впечатлен Семом что его взяли на должность веселого директора и он сказал что сделает все что бы музей был лучшим для время провождения детей.


*10. Велосипедный фотограф для Google map
*
Google нанял двух молодых людей для поездок по Франции на не скоростных трехколесных велосипедах и фотографировать исторические места к которым не добраться на машине. Это трехколесное чудо техники оснащено шестьми камерами, GPS и генератором. Это нужно для создания трехмерного изображения на карте гугля.

Ребята одеты в футболки гугля и белые каски. Посещают они знаменитые места, например Версальский дворец, Люксембургский сад и т.п.

*Ну что думаете, какая из этих работ самая лучшая?*
*А на какой бы вы хотели бы работать?*

----------


## kalita

> Дегустатор вина и блоггер.


Дегустатор это аццкая работа. После года-полтора работы развиваются всяческие аллергии, нос настолько чувствителен, что чихаешь постоянно.

----------


## Vanya

> Велосипедный фотограф для Google map





> Смотритель райского острова


вот эти, по-моему, самые чоткие

----------


## Mouse

> вот эти, по-моему, самые чоткие


А как же дегустатор проституток?))) Зачетная профа!)) Интересно, кто оплачивает труды...

----------


## Vanya

нет,ну,и эта тоже тру))) несомненно. но всё же..

----------

